# Staking IN SAND for coyotes?



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

This afternoon I took my 14 yr. old grandson out to set his first coyote traps. He has done vey well with muskrats and ****, but has never caught a coyote. I have many years of fox trapping under my belt, but haven't trapped for almost 20 years. Catching and holding coyotes is going to be a part of my learning curve too.
I made the first set (dirthole) and explained the basics as I went. The location had firm ground to hold the 24" rerod stake I drove in. When the set was done, we moved on and I had my grandson make his first dirthole. Everything went just fine until he drove the 24" rerod stake down in sand. It went down 3" at a whack. *UH OH!*
He completed the set and it looked good BUT that 24" stake kept nagging at me. Later back at the truck I brought it up. "That stake went in pretty easy. A big coyote can pump hard on the sort chain, and I sure hope that stake will hold. I'd hate to see you nail your first coyote and find him gone...trap, stake and all. Keep your fingers crossed."
After I got home and ate supper, I was till STEWING over that stake. I jumped out of the Lazy-Boy and told the wife_...."I can't stand it. I'm going back and do something about that stake. I'll never sleep tonight worrying that a big coyote is pumping that stake out and running off."_
I got a square wire basket from the pole barn and left. As I write this, the basket is covering the whole trap bed. I intend to go back in the morning and do *something *to ensure that any coyote that gets in the trap will be there at check time.
I have no rerod stakes longer than 24". I don't have any of those swivel heads for double staking either. I do have some 18" Pogo's w/2" washers and I do have Wolf Fang anchors w/18" of cable. Will either of those hold a big coyote IN SAND? Any suggestions will be appeciated.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Depending on the sand, how wet, compact below ... and sometimes what is below ... the POGO should work ... speaking from experience. But I always like to test them a bit to make sure. In loose soil you can generally pull a POGO with steady constant pressure ... but remember the yote will be pulling to the side.

No experience with the wolf fangs.

And, IMHO, you did the right thing. Your grandson may not have his yote in the morn ... but you tought him a good lesson.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

DFJISH said:


> I'd hate to see you nail your first coyote and find him gone...trap, stake and all... _I can't stand it. I'm going back and do something about that stake. I'll never sleep tonight worrying that a big coyote is pumping that stake out and running off."_
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Double stake your trap with two stakes at opposite angles. I made my own cross stake gadgets out of heavy snare cable. Simply two loops for the stakes with a couple inches of cable between the loops.

I trapped nothing but sand so I had to double stake every canine set as most were fox sets but could end up catching a yote.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

For this very same reason, I added the double stake swivel to all my traps.
Peace of mind allows one to sleep better! lol
You can always add another swivel from another trap temporarily, until your double stake swivels arrive...... hint, hint.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I use all 18" chained superstakes and wouldn't use rerod at all myself. If you have good ground nothing will pull up a superstake. Good luck and hope your grandson gets a nice coyote!! OT


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Due to the amount of rain this year..... I added 3 dozen Iowa earth anchors.....Had one coyote you couldnt see the trap due to the caked mud. I fugured the earth anchor must have gave a little,,,nope....had to use tile spade to dig down deep enough to pull anchor.......Next year my son will get ALL of my rebar stakes..Cheers...Eric


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Fur-minator said:


> Here is my mistake coyote.



holy crap that mini 30 really opened her up... Thats too bad, prob held on by 3 toes im guessin b/c the mb 650 is so strong imo

Thanks for sharing though

As for staking in sand, either cross stake or use an earth anchor with a large washer at the end or ones designed for sand

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the input. I just got back from taking my grandson out to re-anchor his trap. We drove down a 20" Pogo with a 2" washer. If my old back can be used as an indicator, it will hold. I will be ordering the swiveled double stake rigs for future use. I have always been big on using a rerod stake top under the loose jaw for firm bedding, and that can't be done with cable. I hope to post a photo of his first coyote one of these days. Thanks again.


----------

